# How dead is my room



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Having over the years added corner chunks and panels lined with plastic in my home cinema room, and slowly got to grips with REW, I thought it could be worth checking to see that my room is not to dead.

From what I know I use the RT60, and I am looking for 0.3s, and you work up from 250Hz to 4kHz but that's it. :scratch:

So how do I interpret my result below. Am I looking at the lowest most consistent figure, which in my case is 0.2s?

I am happy to remove any and all absorption from my room if it would help the highs.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In a small room, RT60 is not what you'd use. That's for large spaces. Look at the waterfall and see how long it takes to go down 40db below say 250Hz. Above that it can roll off faster. 

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers Bryan.

I have the waterfall available for the above RT60:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

can you set the X axis to LOG scale and show from say 20-300 Hz?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

bpape said:


> can you set the X axis to LOG scale and show from say 20-300 Hz?


Not quiet sure how to set the X axis to LOG scale, so I have attached the REW file.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Pretty big long peak at 41 and another that's still ringing about 90. The rest looks decent surprisingly and pretty flat up to about 190Hz


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

bpape said:


> Pretty big long peak at 41 and another that's still ringing about 90. The rest looks decent surprisingly and pretty flat up to about 190Hz


That's good to know 'I guess'. Just wished I new what I was supposed to be looking for? :scratch:

I will do some more reading.... Cheers.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Shoot for +/5 frequency response no smoothing up to 300Hz or so. Variations above that will happen. Waterfall, if it hasn't gone below the floor and you can still see it at 30-45db down after 300ms, it needs to come down farther.

Just general rules of thumb for average sized house rooms.

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

bpape said:


> Shoot for +/5 frequency response no smoothing up to 300Hz or so. Variations above that will happen. Waterfall, if it hasn't gone below the floor and you can still see it at 30-45db down after 300ms, it needs to come down farther.
> 
> Just general rules of thumb for average sized house rooms.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good stuff in here, I have a feeling I'll be referring back to this one day. Will, have you experimented with some of your panels removed to see what the measurements look like (and how it sounds different)?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> Good stuff in here, I have a feeling I'll be referring back to this one day. Will, have you experimented with some of your panels removed to see what the measurements look like (and how it sounds different)?


Not tried anything yet Owen, I am still waiting on my new screen. Once it lands, hopefully in the next couple of weeks, I will then start to take measurements. My plan is to remove as much room treatment as I can.

I will post some plots etc once I get started.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

I have some REW results, but the file is 35MB, mdat is limited to 25MB. :help:

Just tried splitting these up into smaller files, but for some reason I keep getting this error.


----------

